
Tesla Motors Tumbles in Key Trust Measure - green-eclipse
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jacknerad2/2019/07/12/tesla-motors-tumbles-in-key-trust-measure/#a29a4e219f3c
======
londons_explore
How is this trust measure measured? Survey of owners?

~~~
floatingatoll
“How” I can’t speak to, but the press release in May 2019 that this article
sources indicated 2500 owners in the United States, spanning 34 brands.

